# bidding commeral contract



## TheLawnGuy1964 (Aug 4, 2008)

PLEASE can any one help me
Hello my name is patrick just started a company for lawn care and snow removal. I just got asked for an estamate for snow removal for 15 banks and 9 atm locations This would be a great thing for my new companybut I have no clue but how to price for snow removal and what to charge I would like to get the jobs but don't want to screw myself in the process, considering the price of gas going up and all. If you could help me out in any way I would be in your debt. I would even consider a small fee if your help gets me the work.
Thank you and have a nice day 
Patrick


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Not saying you are up to the task yet...but what equipment do you have?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

im assuming that these 15 banks are spread out in about 10 towns or so...

this would be next to impossible for you to do with one truck, or even 2. if you have a friend also in the busniess that leaves say east of you for example, you might strick a deal to have him do half of them ...banks are know to be picky, and you can make alot of money , however the drive time and travel cost might eat up all ur profit in this case. I would need more information about ur company , location and equitment, to tell you if its worth doing


----------



## TheLawnGuy1964 (Aug 4, 2008)

*bidding on banks*

all the banks are in 4 cities they are all right next to each other the area is called the quad cities, in iowa and il there are only a few that are out of the area a short distance. As far as equipment I will be buy all new equipment and new trucks, if any one can help I can email the location and aerial photo's of most of the sites. If I have to buy 2 or 3 new trucks and blades I will. you only live once right, I in this for a living and don't want to screw myself on bidding. 
Thanks everyone for the inputs


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

if ur a new buiness, consider buying slightly used trucks.... and slightly used plows... you get a much better deal on them ....


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

TheLawnGuy1964;566402 said:


> PLEASE can any one help me
> Hello my name is patrick just started a company for lawn care and snow removal. I just got asked for an estamate for snow removal for 15 banks and 9 atm locations *This would be a great thing for my new companybut I have no clue but how to price for snow removal and what to charge I* would like to get the jobs but don't want to screw myself in the process, considering the price of gas going up and all. If you could help me out in any way I would be in your debt. I would even consider a small fee if your help gets me the work.
> Thank you and have a nice day
> Patrick


Great business plan you have there sport. get into business and figure out WHAT you are doing after the fact.


----------



## TheLawnGuy1964 (Aug 4, 2008)

I started just doing sidewalks with two 36 inch snow blowers and got a chance to do commerial contracts. <G> shot me for wanting to make the big bucks isn't that what we all are trying to do,,,,,


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I went to a snow/ice control class that was taught by Mike james....he said its best to buy used stuff....then put a 70,000$ piece of equipment on a dream that it might snow! I would look for classes or books out there that can help you get started! There is alot of information out there... Good luck! I would not throw away the chance on this deal.....but make sure you get everything line up! Insurance, trucks, and a lawyer!


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Personally I would partner up with someone that has the know how and equipment to do the job. Maybe sub yourself out for other work.

I am not telling you not to go for this, but keep the rest of the big picture in mind too! compercial insurance for vehicles is not cheap, and workers comp for those driving your trucks....oh and what do you do if the "big One "hits? do you have a loader? or have someone to loan/rent you a loader? how about dumps to haul snow off? what about spreading salt and storing salt?

I can tell you this, had a buddy pick up some banks like you right before the winter of 02..even had a jd 544 at his disposal....well ad the biggest storm for a long time rolled in the guy that owned the 544 left for jamica and left my buddy spinning in the wind!

Going big time costs big time! four citys...my thought is 4 trucks at what 40k with plows and spreaders 120k, maybe 40 tons of salt in stock 3k (depending on where you are), 4 snowblowers 2k, 4 pallets of salt (to start) 2 grand. G/L insurance for 1mil, grand, got to be 1400 in workers comp....upfront cost something like 127 grand...how much to you think you would make after exspenses? 20 grand? so at that rate only 6 years to get your money back.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

TheLawnGuy1964;566430 said:


> I started just doing sidewalks with two 36 inch snow blowers and got a chance to do commerial contracts. <G> shot me for wanting to make the big bucks isn't that what we all are trying to do,,,,,


If you bite off more than you can possibly chew the first time out you will ruin your chances of getting that type of work later. Grow Smart>Grow Incrementally.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

salopez;566451 said:


> Personally I would partner up with someone that has the know how and equipment to do the job. .


Good advice.

Banks can be a pain, lets not forget most are in deep **** right now as well.
I wouldnt be surprised to see em go low bid wins these days.
Might be why there shopping now.
What sort of specs are they looking at here for pricing ?
I would hate to see ya buy a ton of equipment and get NO snow, it happens every year.


----------



## TheLawnGuy1964 (Aug 4, 2008)

*re*

thanks guys
all the bank gave me was the locations and they want sepperate bids on sidewalks and lots I can do sidewalks or lots or both. I do not have to do all of them, so after what yall have sad that I will only doing a few of them to start off. I might have two other plow drivers that have their own trucks already help me but need to talk with them in the next few days, the bank gave me no specs on the removal I got another bid request for a relator they gave me specs and DAM sure the Hell aint going to do them they want it cleared every inch. and there is no way I can do that with the equipment that I have.
if this helps 
Main Bank 301 West 4th Street, Milan
Milan Parkway 2009 East 10th Ave, Milan
Fast Bank 301 W 4th Street, Milan
Bookkeeping 223 West 4th Street, Milan
Lil Hawk 3730 Blackhawk Rd, Rock Island
Valley Hawk 200 1st Street, Coal Valley
Valley Center 4100 44th Ave, Moline
7th Street 3600 70th Street, Moline
East Moline 1315 Ave of the Cities, East Moline
Silvis 1100 1st Ave, Silvis
Colona 107 1st Street, Colona
Geneseo 225 US Hwy 6 East, Geneseo
Davenport 3889 Elmore Ave, Davenport
LeClaire 323 South 2nd Street, LeClaire
Princton 335 River Drive, Princeton

ATM's

3102 18th Ave, Rock Island
342 5th Ave, Moline
1924 16th Street, Moline
1365 41st Street, Moline
102 3rd Street, Colona
1601 Cleveland Rd, Colona
323 South 2nd Street, LeClaire
335 River Dr, Princeton
3889 Elmore Ave, Davenport

I'M THINKING OF JUST DOING THE SIDE WALKS THIS YEAR UNLESS i CAN GET HELP. 
Like you said don't want to get in over my head.
Thank again guys for the inputs and please let me know of any software that anyone else uses or any more inputs please their is never to much info that can help.

Thank you and have a nice day
Patrick


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

watch out for realtors...around here they are bad about paying!


----------



## TheLawnGuy1964 (Aug 4, 2008)

ok I have decide to take the safe route this year. I'm only going to snow removal on some of the sidewalks for the banks locations can someone tell me the best formula on estiameing sidewalks please and someone told me that as far as salt and snow melt that I should quote 4 times what I pay for it?? does that sound abut right, please let me know i would like to start off with a good price for both myself and the bank so maybe I could get their lawn care come spring. Thanks guys yall been a great help..
Patrick


----------

